# Sponge filter & hair algae



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Currently in the process of setting up a killifish tank. Tank is currently in dsm and has a variety of mosses. I've gone to great lengths to make sure no hair algae is introduced into this tank. I want to start running the tank's sponge filter on one of my existing tanks so I can get a head start on stocking. However, all my current tanks have hair algae in them and I'm scared that some of it will get on the filter and then into my tank. Anyway around this? Would a peroxide dip kill the BB?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Peroxide would kill it. I doubt you can prevent hair algae from getting into your new setup. It is a pretty ubiquitous algae. Spores are in the air, it doesn't need to be transferred by contact.

It can usually be gotten rid of by nitrate addition, peroxide spot treatments and manual removal.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with Zapins, hair algae spores are in every tank. Whether you've hair algae or not depends on other factors. When plants are starved for certain nutrients hair algae takes over. Zapins mentions NO3, which I agree, but another big factor is too little CO2 compaired to the amount of light. This is why sponge filtered tanks usually get hair algae; you blow out all CO2. So sponge filtered tanks can only use minimal amounts of light, anything more -> hair algae. Make sure all other nutrients, NO3, PO4, traces are present as well (either in the substrate or in the water column).


----------



## Anna B (Feb 21, 2006)

Yo-han said:


> So sponge filtered tanks can only use minimal amounts of light, anything more -> hair algae. Make sure all other nutrients, NO3, PO4, traces are present as well (either in the substrate or in the water column).


I have been thinking the same thing since many of my sponge filtered tanks have hair algae. One did not, until recently. It's packed full of the local variety of egeria densa, which recently developed some kind of nutrient deficiency as the growing tips do not look quite right. That one has started to develop hair algae on the hamburg mattenfilter sponge.

Thanks for reminding me that those bubbles are driving off CO2. I may have to supplement with Flourish.

Anna


----------

